# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μετακίνηση φωλιάς περιστεριών

## sotosk

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ!

Πρίν λίγες μέρες 2 περιστέρια άρχισαν να φτιάχνουν την φωλιά τους στο μπαλκόνι μου. Είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με τα πουλιά αλλά τα συμπαθώ ιδιαίτερα και θα τα αφήσω να ολοκληρώσουν την αναπαραγωγή τους (αφού ανακάλυψα ήδη ότι έχουν κάνει αυγά). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχω ένα γάτο και τον έχω όλη μέρα στο μπαλκόνι, αν και τον μαλώνω όποτε πλησιάζει προς τα πουλιά (και ναι ακούει), είναι κάπως κουραστικό να γίνεται αυτό όλη μέρα.

Σκεφτόμουν λοιπόν αν δεν είναι πρόβλημα για τα πτηνά και δεν θα ταραχτούν πολύ, να μεταφέρω την φωλιά τους στο πίσω μπαλκόνι, η οποία είναι φτιαγμένη μέσα σε ένα τελάρο που έχω ξύλα οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ως προς την μεταφορά.

Θα την βρούν την φωλιά στο πίσω μέρος του σπιτιού ή θα νομίσουν ότι κάποιος την χάλασε και θα φύγουν;

----------


## lagreco69

Θα την παρατησουν! γιατι δεν μεταφερεις τον γατο στο πισω μπαλκονι και θελεις να ρισκαρεις την γεννα των περιστεριων?

----------


## xarhs

οντως με τη μετακινηση θα νομιζουν οτι η φωλια δεν ειναι δικη τους. ο γατος πρεπει να παει αλλου

----------


## sotosk

> Θα την παρατησουν! γιατι δεν μεταφερεις τον γατο  στο πισω μπαλκονι και θελεις να ρισκαρεις την γεννα των  περιστεριων?


Προς θεού δεν θα ρίσκαρα την γέννα των περιστεριών γι' αυτό εξ' άλλου  ζήτησα και βοήθεια από έμπειρους ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται με το θέμα.




> οντως με τη μετακινηση θα νομιζουν οτι η φωλια δεν ειναι δικη τους. ο γατος πρεπει να παει αλλου


Ο γάτος δεν μπορεί να πάει στο πίσω μπαλκόνι γιατί έχει πρόσβαση σε σκεπή διπλανού σπιτιού, οπότε απλά δεν θα βγαίνει έξω για λίγο καιρό  :Happy: 


Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το το χρόνο σας!

----------

